# LA 2010: 2012 Nissan GT-R; 530-HP and 0-60 in Under 3.0 Seconds



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Rarely, if ever, does a mid-cycle refresh get the attention that it has with the new 2012 Nissan GT-R. But there's a very good reason the GT-R is making headlines half way through its production cycle.

A lot is new about this updated version of Nissan's Porsche killer, and what's most important might be the changes under the hood. Thanks to a retuned ECU with more boost and some larger exhaust pipes the new GT-R makes an additional 45-hp, with the new total an impressive 530-hp. Torque is also up significantly by 54 ft-lbs, for a new total of 488 ft-lbs.

Major aerodynamic enhancements were also made – even if it doesn't look like it. Thanks to a larger front opening as well as a new rear diffuser and underbody trays the drag coefficient has dropped from 0.27 to 0.26 cd to help the car slide through the air. Those same upgrades also result in a 10 percent improvement in downforce, which is sure to help out on the Nürburgring.

Helping to cut weight (the GT-R could use to loose a few pounds) are a new set of Rays wheels – with a 10-spoke design on the Premium Package and a 6-spoke look on a new Black Edition package.

Inside the 2012 model gets an improved interior and some carbon fiber on the dash – although Nissan still has some catching up to do with competitors like Porsche. A Black Edition might just solve any issues we have with the car thanks to red Recaro seats and a red and black interior.

A total of six exterior colors will be offered for 2012 including: Solid Red, Gun Metallic, Pearl White, a limited production Super Silver, Jet Black and our favorite Deep Blue Pearl.

Pricing for the 2012 model starts at $89,950 for the Premium model and jumps to $95,100 for the Black Edition.

More: *LA 2010: 2012 Nissan GT-R; 530-HP and 0-60 in Under 3.0 Seconds* on AutoGuide.com.

Follow the latest updates at AutoGuide's *LA Auto Show hub*.


----------

